# My Civic Type R's quicker than your Skyline



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Well the above is what I was told on Saturday night by this complete muppet. He was a mate of a mate if you know what I mean. He was going on about how it would be fun to show up the M3's, skylines etc and show them what a real "fast" car was. I asked him why it would be so fast, to which he replied "it's got a standard 0-60 of 6.7 so with an air filter and zorst nothing would be able to touch it". I said how mine should be round the 4.5 mark, whcih shut him up for 5 seconds before he replied "Yeah but I'd catch you up after 60 and then leave you for dead, it's got a top speed of 140"  wow, 140 can you imagine that.....

Is it just me or are people so stupid these days. oh by the way he was dressed up as a chicken, in a night club


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*lol*

I've got a type R as the work charriot, its good fun "your mates mates mate was probably quite young and had come from something pretty dull before hand"

You just gotta laught it off, 'especially' if he was dressed as a chicken.....!


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

send him to Nando`s, they`ll know what to do with him.

P.S. His plan is to to throw a sh1t load of feathers at you out the back blocking your intercooler.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I have to see Kenan, that guy must be a real spastic or something. Much that a Civic type R is a stunning car, it wouldnt live with a standard Skyline let alone a stage one car. With a normally aspirated car the 'zorst and induction kit' would probably loose him power rather than gain him anything. 

Please inform him of his mistake, with the action of blowing him to bits in a race   

Sadly Civic type R's are now the type of car to be readily available to muppets of the highest order.

Ant.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I know, he is also in the forces  

Just couldn't belive the fact that he would not give up or shut up. On the Plus side he works with another mate of mine, both of which are getting brand new type R's. Chicken boy payed full price, the other guy is buying it from Europe and saving 1000's


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

moral of the story,

don't drink so much that you talk to people dressed as chickens in night clubs.

If he had to resort to dressing up as a peice of poultry to pull the car is obviously not that impressive !!

either that or he was just a big C O C K !!

you sure he was only a chicken and not a male variety


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

just popping out for a new rib cage - LMAO


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

At least if you were to race him and he said no you could always call him a chicken. :smokin:   You should tell him to put up or shut up and then see what happens.

Seriously though, the problem with this argument is that you can make anything faster than anything (usually the car to beat being stock), but a Civic isn't as special as a Skyline. I don't see the Civic having the racing or technological credentials as a Skyline, or the tuning potential. Fair enough, there are 10 second Civics but they're stripped out and cost lots more and less reliable than a 10 second Skyline and probably aren't "streetable").

I don't know how he can say a Civic is a "real fast car".

The stats are in favour of the Skyline, much more in favour of the Skyline when looking at performance, how can he argue with that?


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

just race him and tell him to stfu afterwards


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Steve,

Remember what MarkG was doing in January to all the liners at Brands??

Easily repeatable on the road Id say.

Leo took a couple of seconds out of a 360 the other weekend round the short circuit at Bedford in his CTR on television!!!

I would agree that in most circumstances there is no comparison (esp std vs std), but you can get quite a bit of poke out of the Civic !!

J.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

hello Orangeman  

The ones at brands were pretty cool ! well quick. but then that was on the short circuit , I went out with the diggler in his one on the gp track one time and that was equally cool.

howver reeling in skylines above 80 mph is not where it is going to happen.

they go round corners like caterhams ! on the right handers I was pinned to the doors, plus I dounbt this chap has half the driving ability of any of the chaps at brands that day.

last point, don't take the word of anyone, epsecially if this conversation is taking place in a night club with bloke dressed in chicken outfit !

I would have just p1ssed myself laughing at him, in fact imagining the scenario cracks me up even after re reading the post about 5 times !

cool cars, ideal for shorter twisty circuits. get him to spa, or silverstone. then watch his face through his chicken mask mwahahaha


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Are you wearing a suit for a bet, or just because you're in a fowl mood !!!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

feeling cocky tonight are we sir ?

to some you may be a big rooster but to most you are simply a C0CK  

his chat up line could be, do you like chicken ? well suck my d1ck it is foul  

perhaps his pulling trousers were at the cleaners


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Are you wearing a suit for a bet, or just because you're in a fowl mood !!!


Oh god !!!!!

I was sober so the conversation did happen. I will point out that there were in fact 2 chickens, which made things a tad confusing. I did also point out to him me 205 was quicker in a straight line and I think behind the mask he might have been crying


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*chicken boy*



kenan said:


> I know, he is also in the forces
> 
> lympstone based perhaps?


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

*"Never argue with an idiot. They will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience."* 

I thought this phrase was particularly apt  As Empi says you just have to laugh it off, people like this cannot be reasoned with, as they have no brain.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

gertmuppet he lives there but isn't based there, you interested in the Sort and Supercar day at Castle Coombe ??


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*chicken boy*

good grief we place the defence our country in these hands, still he's never come out to play in all the times i've been down there, maybe he's on an undercover mission, was that the supercar day? trouble is i have a bl**dy great dent in the front of my car at the moment so it's a bit embarrassing thats why i havn't been to exeter services, when its static everybody has a bit of a giggle, not too worried about chicken boy he'd only ever see the back end, pm me if you have some details


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

gtr_mart might have something to say on this subject, after his first encounter with a GTR (mine) he sold his Civic Type-R and bought his lovely red R32GTR  

And no - he couldn't keep up


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Gert, see here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=24680


----------



## bigred (Feb 1, 2006)

I own a CTR and it is fast as normal cars go. BUT I would seriously not bother with M3s Skylines etc etc as I would be made to look like a complete spacker for being a complete spacker in trying. Chickens are really stupid these days.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

A guy like him makes me laugh my ARRSE OFF


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

bigred said:


> Chickens are really stupid these days.


Yeah. I remember the days when you could sit down with a chicken you'd only just met and have a decent conversation about the proposed changes to the LBW rule. And now we have this. Breaks my heart.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

round a small twisty track maybe, but not on the straight and narrow


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I've got one of both. EP3 Type R and my R34, not that you needed confirmation but there's no way on earth that type R is quicker. 

Even on a tight twisty track I think it would have it's work cut out. 

Once you supercharge them though and get some good brakes on them, that may be another issue as they weight 2 thirds of bugger all so with over 300HP they're cool. But as it stands...........no chance.


----------



## gtr looker (Jan 25, 2006)

chicken needs a good stuffing.


Sage and onion?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

u guyz dont no nufink... I is tellin ya dat the type-R is way quicker dan de lyner. dont test wiv da best...


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Oi careful 

I've also got an EP3 Civic Type-R now and as others have already said, its not in the same league. It's still helluva fun though.


----------



## Ade (Jul 17, 2005)

Choke the CHICKEN!!!

That's probably what I would have done.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

A race for keys... he he  that would've been a good idea.

But seriously, i think he may have been on to something there. The CIVIC does kind of turn into a monster when the VTEC kicks in... 

you think turbo's come on song when they hit boost?? Ain't seen nothin yet..  VTEC is where it's at, mates.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

This anti-CTR sentiment is making Mr Durzel cry.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

pikey said:


> gtr_mart might have something to say on this subject, after his first encounter with a GTR (mine) he sold his Civic Type-R and bought his lovely red R32GTR
> 
> And no - he couldn't keep up


On the contaray my dear boy.... You actually didnt get that far away - to the extent that I could claim I did keep up. Plus, I drove it like I stole it all day, everyday without a single problem. the same cannot be said for a skyline.

I did however sell it and go out and buy a real car.

One thing I have found though is that I suspect I could beat most skylines on the older bumpy b roads from point to point. Where I used to live, my work roads - in the civic you could reach giant killing speeds but in the skyline, I would really struggle. The size of the car and my ability to extract ALL the ability made the difference.

The CTR is very capable and sometimes (like when my GTR is hibernating - or god forbid if it was broken) I would much rather have a CTR than a skyline in the garage and a crappy 406 turbo diesel.....


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> On the contaray my dear boy.... You actually didnt get that far away - to the extent that I could claim I did keep up.


Only cos I stopped at 130   

Cant believe its taken you like 2 years to respond to that


----------



## theotherme (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a Type-r and love it. 

I do feel embarrassed by the idiot you spoke to as I am part of the owners forum here so have met many other type-r owners and none have been chavs like you are describing.  

I don’t think any of them would agree with that idiot.

However there are some very fast turbo’d type-r’s so be careful out there.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Pikey said:


> Only cos I stopped at 130
> 
> Cant believe its taken you like 2 years to respond to that



Just goes to show how far behind you he really was ........


----------



## xxx Ali xxx (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Skyline owners.

I'm a moderator on the Civic Type R Owners forum and we have a problem we hope you can help with. 

Unfortunately the CTR values have slowly sunk to a level that attracts the more muppet minded retards of society and we initially had a failsafe solution to this introduced. We round up these muppets and lock them in the basement of the forum to prevent them tarnishing our reputation (and running with scissors). However, within the last few weeks, the more embittered muppets have been trying to escape. Now, normally, the trained German Shepherds used by the guards keep them under control but one of the inmates managed to slip through, disguised as a 6 foot chicken, and is currently roaming the countryside making some remarkably spurious claims. 

We do warn you that this man is an extremely embittered CTR owner, though I assure you that we are now heeding Amnesty International's advice and not letting the dogs bugger the inmates, but it did make some of them mentally unstable and we advise not to approach him under any circumstances, or the nonsense he spews may contaminate your brain.

If you see him, let us know


----------



## xxx Ali xxx (Feb 2, 2006)

Double post...


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

xxx Ali xxx said:


> We round up these muppets and lock them in the basement of the forum to prevent them tarnishing our reputation (and running with scissors).


Qaulity


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

Kenan what wrong with the forces???  There are muppets everywhere, just happens we get some from time to time  
Also that was a good reply Ali, it all happens in time.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Well my renault 1.2 clio can beat a skyline hands down.

Skyline owner is so busy laughing i can kick them in the nutz and drive off 

(ah thank god i have a GTS at home too)

P.s i used to have a civic 1.6esi and was excellent little car, nice and nippy and could corner like automan


----------



## the_paulo (Oct 21, 2005)

For the sake of Honda owners and lovers everywhere, this chicken should be led down the road to the Bernard Matthews factory.

Good idea not to make a habit of racing Civics nowadays though....you never know!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

CTR owning friend says...

_Even with a Civic Type R putting out 210atw if I saw a GTR in my rear view mirror I'd just let them past. Far superior cars designed specifically with sports driving in mind, unlike the Civic which is full of comprimises in order to make the base model appealing to 83y/o ladies wanting cat food.

civictype-r.co.uk is full of blooming idiots with almost stock Civic Type R's who proclaim to have fast cars. Even a tuned Civic unless serious money is spent will be "nippy" at best compared to any Skyline GTR. It's quite depressing when I make an occasional visit to civictype-r.co.uk, it really is full of fools who believe a sports exhaust and an open filter actually make thier cars fast._


----------



## theotherme (Oct 8, 2005)

> civictype-r.co.uk is full of blooming idiots with almost stock Civic Type R's who proclaim to have fast cars. Even a tuned Civic unless serious money is spent will be "nippy" at best compared to any Skyline GTR. It's quite depressing when I make an occasional visit to civictype-r.co.uk, it really is full of fools who believe a sports exhaust and an open filter actually make thier cars fast.


From the posts on this thread from myself and other people from civictype-r.co.uk I think you can tell if we are all fools who believe a sports exhaust and an open filter actually make their cars fast.

Also see the following thread here

Unfortunately it looks like every forum has fools who just like to run down others.


----------



## theotherme (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh, and could I have the name of your CTR owning friend. (Just what he goes by on the CTR forum)

I am sure he would not mind, I would hate to think he is all mouth and no trousers.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i don't know his username on the CTR forum, besides, he says you'll just ban him anyways

lol

mook


----------



## xxx Ali xxx (Feb 2, 2006)

Ban him? No, we'll put him in a cage with our other trained monkeys and laugh at him.

As for the comment about air filter and zorsts, there are fools like that on any forum. Thankfully, they make up the minority. I'm quite sure this forum has had its share too...


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

CTRs are quick, by comparison to most normal cars. That's why I got one after my R34.

Skylines are far from normal cars though.

It's chalk and cheese as far as I'm concerned, pointless comparing the two in any way.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

*UPDATE*

He now his R and we went for a drive with a local car club. After the drive I asked him if he still belived he could keep up . . . . . . . he know knows the error of his ways  

To wind him up I'v challenged him with my 205, which I think wil also beat him :smokin:

xxx Ali xxx, This wasen't a dig at R owners. There are Skyline owners who are clueless monkeys (me included). One fro example who has a special edition N\A GTR ????? I'm also in the Peugeot CLub and some of the cars/people I meet are sooooo funny


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

gtr looker said:


> chicken needs a good stuffing.
> 
> Sage and onion?


Hey, gtr looker - wasn't you in a chicken suit in your "type R" was it?


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

xxx Ali xxx said:


> Hi Skyline owners.
> 
> I'm a moderator on the Civic Type R Owners forum and we have a problem we hope you can help with.
> 
> Unfortunately the CTR values have slowly sunk to a level that attracts the more muppet minded retards of society....


i met one of them the other day - his CTR was a "special edition" with 240 hp as it had the "chip from an s2000 which is also a 2 litre, Innit"


----------



## Epiphany (Feb 2, 2006)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> i met one of them the other day - his CTR was a "special edition" with 240 hp as it had the "chip from an s2000 which is also a 2 litre, Innit"


Oh no, don't start that one again  

I had a play with a skyline the other day. Theres no point in not joining in the fun even if you know you've an inferior car! I know my place on the road, and so does the chicken now 
But i'm still gonna play with any skyline i see. If i could afford one i'd have one. But i think once i'd bought it i'd probably be able to just get out of my drive before i ran out of petrol money  
As it is, i'll just stare in jealousy as they overtake me


----------



## theotherme (Oct 8, 2005)

> i don't know his username on the CTR forum


Come on, I'm sure you can do better that that?  :smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Send im round I like a challenge!(well to embarrass da chicken !)

I have a colleague of mine who had a "hot" civic type R who could drive it. He did some simple mods inc, Sports exhaust, big AP brake kit and induction kit.

We went to brands and yes he was putting in lap time nearly as quick as mine because the ol gal (BEUT) suffers from what all big powerful mothers suffer from, which is weight !! However in a straight line sprint, bye bye lil civic, been nice knowing you and blowing you away !!!


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

My last car was a civic 

driving a GTR to a civic is like comparing fighting Tyson (in his prime) to fighting Ricky Gervais (gives it some but really, all you are is a hatchback)


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

The Type R's are great cars and if I wanted a hatchback then the CTR would be top of the list. They are cheap to run also which cannot be said of my GTR  . 

It's a pity that a few muppets exist but you do find that cars that younger pups can drive have a larger percentage of numpty comments. Sticking air filters and exhausts on most Type R's is truely stupid as Honda did such a good job in the first place that most mods reduce bhp  .

The most sensible conversation from the "guy you meet in the garage" about the GTR since the summer was from a old guy about 60 years old driving an old Range Rover V8 (that he had "tweeked"). He knew about the twin turbos etc on the GTR and was laughing about how much fun it would be to drive in the bad weather. "Most" (not all) under 30's I spoke to haven't a fcuking clue about performance cars and just think sticking Halford parts on will make anything a super car!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Personally I love Honda Civic Type R, don't get me wrong. I've driven many of them and I must say it's one hell of a fun ride BUT that ******* Type R owner is a complete joke..

I guess this video (you find everywhere on the net) must've given him falls hope: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-807060716240433153&q=Skyline

Secondly where is ^^ this video taken, UK, US?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

xxx Ali xxx said:


> Ban him? No, we'll put him in a cage with our other trained monkeys and laugh at him.


^^ Love this man


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

xxx Ali xxx said:


> Hi Skyline owners.
> 
> I'm a moderator on the Civic Type R Owners forum and we have a problem we hope you can help with.
> 
> ...



pmsl


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Class.

At a friend's wedding reception I had the misfortune of meeting his 19yr old mechanic brother in law who went on and on about his tuned-to-140bhp Mk2 RS2000 which he said "not being funny but it'd give your Skyline a run for it's money".

The planet would be a less interesting place if it wasn't for these muppets, I suppose.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I've owned 2 CTR's, the last one i owned had a sprinkling of Spoon parts. I still rate them as great cars & rewarding to drive.... I was dissappointed when it wasnt on my company car list, hence i have the Cupra which isn't as much fun.

CTR's are not usually in the same league as a GTR's.....


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

If I had a CTR I'd get Abbey to supercharge it just like they did witht their own. Didn't add a huge amount of peak bhp but what it did to the torque curve was just fantastic.


----------



## gtr looker (Jan 25, 2006)

andyneed4speed said:


> Hey, gtr looker - wasn't you in a chicken suit in your "type R" was it?


Stop talkin' chicken SH1T.

Corsa it was ....... :smokin:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

gtr looker said:


> Stop talkin' chicken SH1T.
> 
> Corsa it was ....... :smokin:


Took you long enough to spot that 

Anyway, corsa for only one more week - hopefully - then shiny GTR back :smokin: 

Hijack over.


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Whenever I meet muppets like this, I remind myself of the old proverb "never argue with an idiot, they'll bring you down to their level and beat you with experience" 

Best just to laugh it off, he will learn one day.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)




----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ HAHAHHA! LOL!


----------



## Shunky (Dec 20, 2005)

Ask Admiral (now where have I heard that before?) about Supercharged CTR's. My mate has one 242hp atw, immense fun and quick too boot, will see how quick it is against my R32 when we both get on track at Knockhill.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

This is getting interesting.

I haven't have a good go in my GTR yet, it is still work in progress at the moment. However, I manage to make up a B16 CRX with an engine conversion from the 1.6 non VTEC one (which is lighter).

I have to say on a twisty, that CRX is truely scary. Putting out 190 bhp with a small car that is around 950kg really makes the car handle well. I agree on the straight there is no way it will have the power of the GTR, but on twisty, it is really easy to drive the car and it seems to be much more forgiving than the GTR if I were to mess up in the middle of a turn.

Civic Type R is honestly a very good production car. There just seems to be so many on the road lately.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nocturnal said:


> I have to say on a twisty, that CRX is truely scary. Putting out 190 bhp with a small car that is around 950kg really makes the car handle well. I agree on the straight there is no way it will have the power of the GTR, but on twisty, it is really easy to drive the car and it seems to be much more forgiving than the GTR if I were to mess up in the middle of a turn.


I'v got a 205 MI16 similar weight but a bit less power than your CRX. I know what you mean but then thing is the small cars "feel" faster than they really are. Do 140 in a 205 and you think your going to die, do it in a GTR and it is nothing. I drive me 205 harder down back roads as she is smaller and loads cheaper to fix if bent, but I'm sure a good driver (not me) would be quicker in a GTR. WAs out with my mate in his Supra and bald tyres and could not belive the speeds we were doing down the devon lanes


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea, it feel fast, and it is fast. The thing is when the CRX corner, there are just so much G-force. I have to buy bucket seat because I was actually moving side way out of my seat when I corner in that car. Everything is just so solid, and if nothing on the car move, then what is inside it will. Or at least that is what I think.

As for the straight, I know the GTR is faster, there is no contest. But if there is alot of turn and not much straight, I think lighter car with good power (power to weight ratio here) is going to be more important.

But I tell you, VTEC sounds Evil. Especially when you have a HKS intake on it. Overall, a very fun that that is really really cheap to fix and modify.

I think I paid about £4000 for everything. That is buying the car, modding everything in it other than the floor mat. Including a new engine and a gearbox rebuild. New wheels and tires. If that was in a GTR world, it won't even do a stage one upgrade, let alone an entire car.


----------

